# Toscafire arabian stallion



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! He is breathtakingly stunning!! Fantastic photos!!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, he is a real stunner! Awesome shots of him


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great pictures, he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow he is really pretty


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Arabians, my favorite breed <3 Breath breathtakingly gorgeous horse!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is very handsome and there are some gorgeous studies of him there.

I have to ask, because I'm genuinely curious, what sort of shoes does he have on? they look very thick and heavy, are they weighted or padded?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice!! :smile:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! He is probably the sweetest stallion I have met in a long time. I love an Arabian that will turn it on when you want it and turn it off when you don't.

Here is a picture his owner took while giving some kids a pony ride on him. Such a good boy.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Wowww. :O i want. *grabby hands*


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Very pretty! I also like the horse laying down in the background like nothing is going on!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He's amazing!!! Love the last head on shot you got! Great work, by the way.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

GORGEOUS. Drop-dead gorgeous. He is STUNNING =)


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! His son Sparksafire is an US nationals this week, he made the cut in his first class(well over 40 horses) and we will find out tomorrow if he is in the top ten.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

If anyone wants to watch Sparksafire's class tomorrow you can watch it live here 2011 U.S. National Championships - Ford Arena He will be in class 1682.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Very pretty! ! ! !


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine 

I'll swap you! You can have my dad's horse ;D
He is beautiful, he has that Look at me! Without that 'I'm a fiery dragon '


----------



## Maeras (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh wow... *wants*


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

W.O.W talk about a horse model!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw his class yesterday, but I couldn't tell which one he was...


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, thats a lush little boy you got there


----------

